# GP100 4in IWB Holster



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am considering carrying my GP100 IWB if I can find a good holster that doesn't break the bank.

Mike and OP, I didn't see anything from Galco. Did I miss one?

Any suggestions

Thanks

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey TOF I got an old Speed-Six which is the for runner of the GP-series and I use a Don Hume belt holster. It works out just fine. I think you'll fine them the same size for holsters. Here's a picture. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Baldy, I have a Don Hume just like yours for OWB carry and like it a lot. I got it after seeing yours.

What I am after now though is one for inside the waist band.

I have been wearing long square tail shirts over the Don Hume and it conceals most of the time. During our windy periods it is hard to keep out of sight unless I button up then it's harder to access. Also the Don Hume is not easy to reholster as the top closes in a bit when the gun is drawn.

I want to use the GP in some IPSC matches and need a holster that stays open so I don't have to fumble around reholstering after shooting a stage. Most IWB's I have seen have a stiff upper to prevent collapse after the draw.

Don Hume has an IWB but I am not certain I like the clip setup.

I actually want a Galco Southern comfort but they don't list it for a 4" GP100. I am hoping to get some reccomendations from someone that has a comfortable IWB holster.

Thanks again

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco makes it for the 3" GP100. Doing a custom one to add another inch is no big deal. Shoot me a PM for details.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Mike, Galco it is. I placed the order this morning with your partner in crime Old Padawan. :mrgreen:

I forgot to ask what a Padawan is though. I know old quite well. :anim_lol:

Anyway thank you both.

:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

TOF said:


> Thanks Mike, Galco it is. I placed the order this morning with your partner in crime Old Padawan. :mrgreen:
> 
> I forgot to ask what a Padawan is though. I know old quite well. :anim_lol:
> 
> ...


Padawan: An apprentice who undergoes intensive training under a learned Jedi ... In many cases, the apprentice is referred to as a young padawan.

When I started at Galco I was a shooting enthusiast. I had a CCW and carried on a regular basis. I met Mike, and he was a wealth of knowledge. I had a bit of a paradigm shift and started focusing more on the use of my gun in a practical self-defense mode and less focus on accuracy and bench shooting. Mike once called me young padawan (from the movie) during a discussion, and so I became&#8230;


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll never forget the day I called Galco and had to identify myself as "BeefyBeefo" :anim_lol::smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'll never forget the day I called Galco and had to identify myself as "BeefyBeefo" :anim_lol::smt1099


There _are_ advantages to using your real name on the forums.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I must pay closer attention to the movies. 

Thanks for the explanation Old Padawan.

I like all these made up names Mike. It just adds a few more laughs to a normal day.

I bet whoever Beefy talked to had a brighter day for it.

Enjoy life it doesn't last forever.

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> I bet whoever Beefy talked to had a brighter day for it.


I spoke with the Old Padawan as well  We definitely got a laugh out of it. :smt023

-Jeff-:watching:


----------

